# Baton/OC Instuctor Course



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

The North Shore Community College Campus Police Department and Specialized Training Consultants of New England are hosting a one day Instructor Certification Course in Expandable Baton, and Oleoresin Capsicum, (OC). Both training days will be held at the Lynn Campus, on April 12 for Baton Instructor and April 19 for OC Instructor. The Expandable Baton Course is designed to train in-house instructors to conduct basic programs in the use of Expandable Batons. Topics include but are not limited to: history, development, research, legal issues, documentation, program implementation, instructor development, when, why and how.
The Oleoresin Capsicum Course is designed to train in-house instructors to conduct basic programs in the use of OC. Topics include but not limited to: history, development, research, legal issues, documentation prevention of in-custody death syndrome, program implementation, instructor development, when why and how OC is used.

Cost of course is $195.00, each or $350.00 for both if pre-registered by April 5, 2008 each class includes training, manual, handouts, testing, evaluation and national certification. Course will be from 8AM - 4:30 PM. Refreshments and lunch will be provided. Instructor is Martin K. Michelman. 
Pre-registration is required. Confirmation and directions will be forwarded upon receipt of application. Please call 617-828-9868 to register or email at [email protected]


----------



## sh460 (Sep 28, 2005)

Known Marty for many years.....probably the most knowledgable and informative instructors out there. I've assisted Marty as an assistant instructor in the past and his classes are top notch! ANYONE interested in becoming an instructor should definetely look into taking this not just for yourself but for your department. Lots of "hands-on" instruction. Definetely worth the $$$.


----------

